# rahmenfrage



## betonp!lz (25. Mai 2006)

hi,hi,
will mir dem nächst n bmx aufbauen,deileliste steht nach vielem umetscheiden so ziehmlich fest: 
Produktname   Farbe  Ausführung   Größe   Einzelpreis   Anzahl   Gesamtpreis 


  SPUTNIC Century Light Fork   schwarz/black         139.00    


  S&M Red Neck LT Stem   silber/silver         65.95    


  MAC-NEIL Tall Light Bar   schwarz/black         69.00   


  DIA COMPE 990 U-Brake (rear)   schwarz/black         19.95    


  DIA-COMPE Dirt Harry (Tech 99)   schwarz/black   rechts/right      21.95    


  NOKON BMX Brake Cable   silber/silver         45.00    


  SHADOW Seat   schwarz-grün/black-green         29.00   


  SNAFU J-Bar Seatpost   schwarz/black         36.90    


  SHADOW Alfred Clamp   schwarz/black         9.00   


  KHE Premium Folding Tire    Street   20"xMAC 2(55mm)   29.95   


  ODYSSEY Path Dirt Tire   schwarz/black      20"x2.20   18.95   


  ODYSSEY Hazard Lite Rim   `chrom/cp      48L   59.95    


  ODYSSEY Seven K Rim   chrom/cp   48L      89.95    


  FACTORY-OF-MADNESS Woodstock Speichen (50 Stück)   orange   23.90 


  PROPER Cassette Hub   grün/green   11T   48L   139.95   

  PROPER Front Hub SB   grün/green         49.95   

  WETHEPEOPLE Five Star Deluxe Sprocket   schwarz/black   dicke Zähne55.00  


  KHE Collapse Chain   chrom/cp         19.95    


  WETHEPEOPLE Royal Crank "ohne Lager"   schwarz/black    175mm   149.00   


  ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki Pedals BB   schwarz/black    39.95   


  ANIMAL Light Pegs   schwarz/black      14mm   49.90   

wenn ir irgendwas für irrsinn haltet dann lasst es mich wissen!

nun zu meiner frage:ich hatte eigendlich fest von mir ein WTP frenzy zu kaufen,aber irgendwie gefällt mit das jetzt nich mehr so!welchen rahmen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?was haltet ihr vom cp.caracho oder state light?

greetz max


----------



## jimbim (25. Mai 2006)

also kabel reicht auch ein normales ody linear slick und rahmen... kA wtp Phoenix vllt! und reifen sind müll. lieber shadow undertone/belter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Mai 2006)

cpt. caracho ist ein schöner rahmen sowie nen Fit s3 oder fbm Capone oder vl. ein Sunday?


----------



## AerO (25. Mai 2006)

spielt vorallem auch in der absolut gleichen preisklasse wie fit und fbm.
was willste überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## billi (25. Mai 2006)

also der khe reifen fährt sich sehr geil und bis jetzt hällt er bei mir  
ich würde dt speichen nehmen
ansonsten musst du wissen was du mit deinem rad machst


----------



## evil_rider (25. Mai 2006)

die kette passt nicht auf fette zähne!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Mai 2006)

Warst du nicht der Typ mit dem ich mich letztens so in die Haare bekommen habe. Na ja ich hoffe ich kann dir wenigstens jetzt ein bisschen helfen.

Also der Satelight ist ja seid einiger Zeit ausverkauft aber die neue Lieferung mit dem neuen Rahmen den du auf der Sputnic Seite siehst kommt nächste Woche. Ich will auch unbdeingt einen haben deswegen nerv ich die jede Woche und wenn das Schiff aus Taiwan nicht in ne Haverie gerät dürfte es auch soweit sein.

Wenn du Angst hast wegen den Pegs bei dem Rahmen dann kann ich dich beruhigen. Einer von den La Finca Jungs, die ja wie üblich bei solchen Firmen alle passionierte BMX Fahrer sind, ich glaube Björn wars, fährt den Sputnic schon seid einiger Zeit mit Pegs und hat keine Probleme. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es das neue Modell ist und, wie wir bei Sachen von Flybikes und Snafu oft gesehen haben, halten leichte Sachen bei dem cleanen Pro Style aber eben nicht bei den Ottonormalbmxern. Trotzdem ist ja Sputnic ne Firma von der wenig schlechtes berichtet wird und bei meinem neuen Rahmen werd ich ihr auch vertrauen.

Zum Ct. Caracho: Stahljunk aus dem Forum fährt den frag ihn mal

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel Erfahrung du mit dem Grinden hast aber ich hab keine und deswegen werd ich mir zumindest Hub Guards kaufen denn sonst hat man ganz schnell die Speichen durchgegrindet was bei 48 Loch und 20" recht nervig sein kann. 

Hey Evil bist du zu allen deinen Kunden so? Antworte mir mal


----------



## betonp!lz (25. Mai 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten musst du wissen was du mit deinem rad machst


check ich nich!


----------



## betonp!lz (25. Mai 2006)

jo,danke!preislich dachte ich an ca.400â¬...is halt blÃ¶d dass es zwischen 355 und 499 fast nix giebt!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Mai 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> jo,danke!preislich dachte ich an ca.400...is halt blöd dass es zwischen 355 und 499 fast nix giebt!




Jo liegt daran, dass die in Taiwan produzierten Rahmen alle günstiger angeboten werden können. Die in England oder Amiland gebrutzelten müssen alle teurer sein so midestens 550 Euro. 

Weiß jemand wie teuer der Sunday ist?


----------



## cryptic. (25. Mai 2006)

weiß jemand, wo es den gibt? oder ob es den überhaupt schon gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (25. Mai 2006)

soll ende mai/anfang juni beim importeur sein.


----------



## vollepullebmx (25. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ist ja Sputnic ne Firma von der wenig schlechtes berichtet wird und bei meinem neuen Rahmen werd ich ihr auch vertrauen.



Geht so, da wurde mal eine ganze Serie von Rahmen zurückgenommen weil das BB System total schei..e war

Außerdem sind die Rahmen so selten lieferbar da kann man ja auch nichts schlechtes hören


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Mai 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Geht so, da wurde mal eine ganze Serie von Rahmen zurückgenommen weil das BB System total schei..e war
> 
> Außerdem sind die Rahmen so selten lieferbar da kann man ja auch nichts schlechtes hören



BB System? wie meinst du das? Also die neuen haben ja alle Spanish und wenn da was ******* dran war dann lag das wohl eher an Flybikes als an den lizenzierten Firmen. 

Oder was meinst du jetzt konkret?

Beim zweiten hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## AerO (25. Mai 2006)

früher hatten die sputnics mal euro-bb, vielleicht war das falsch eingeschnitten oder so, kp


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Mai 2006)

Euro BB war mistig bei den Raumschiffen.

Cpt. Caracho: Jeder der ihn fährt ist begeistert. Absolute Wohlfühlgeometrie... Sehr ausgewogen. Schade nur, dass das Oberrohr so lang ist. Cpt. Caracho gibt es aber keine mehr momentan. Wird erst wieder Ende des Jahres kommen meinte Elmo von Sputnic aber der wird überarbeitet und naja ihr werdet sehen....
Sputnic Gabel: Gewicht: 1082g Fazit? WTP Excalibur!!!

Zum Rest: Is gut....
Zum Rahmen: Frenzy oder Phoenix beides tolle Rahmen...


----------



## betonp!lz (26. Mai 2006)

danke!aber die cenrury gabel steht in parano mit 900g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (26. Mai 2006)

was haltet ihr hier von?:

  Produktname       Farbe      Ausführung       Größe       Einzelpreis   


  S&M "Stricker" Frame   schwarz/black      20,5"   549.90   


  WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur Light Fork   schwarz    10mm   109.00   


  S&M Red Neck LT Stem   silber/silver         65.95    


  S&M Berringer Bar   schwarz/black         59.95   


  DIA-TECH 996 Hombre Fiesta U-Brake   schwarz/black        19.95     


  DIA-COMPE Dirt Harry (Tech 99)   schwarz/black   rechts/right      21.95     


  ODYSSEY Linear Slick Cable   schwarz/black         8.95    


  SNAFU J-Bar Seatpost   schwarz/black         36.90   


  KHE Premium Folding Tire      Street   20"xMAC 2(55mm)   29.95    


  ODYSSEY Path Dirt Tire   schwarz/black      20"x2.20   18.95     

  ODYSSEY Hazard Lite Rim   `chrom/cp      48L      2   119.90   

  FACTORY-OF-MADNESS Woodstock Speichen    orange      179mm   11.95    


  FACTORY-OF-MADNESS Woodstock Speichen (50 Stück)   orange     11.95 


  PROPER Front Hub SB   grün/green         49.95    


  PROPER Cassette Hub   grün/green   11T   48L   139.95     


  WETHEPEOPLE Five Star Deluxe Sprocket   schwarz/black   normale Zähne    28T   55.00   


  KHE Collapse Chain   chrom/cp         19.95   


  WETHEPEOPLE Royal Crank "ohne Lager"   schwarz/black   175mm   149.00   


  ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki Pedals BB   schwarz/black      9/16"   39.95     


  ANIMAL Light Pegs   schwarz/black      14mm   49.90    

 musste jetzt noch n bissl mim preis gucken!nen billigeren lenker,bremskabel,keinen neuen sattel...


----------



## Misanthrop (26. Mai 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr hier von?:
> 
> Produktname       Farbe      AusfÃ¼hrung       GrÃ¶Ãe       Einzelpreis
> 
> ...


rot und so


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. Mai 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Euro BB war mistig bei den Raumschiffen.
> 
> Cpt. Caracho: *Jeder der ihn fährt ist begeistert. Absolute Wohlfühlgeometrie.*.. Sehr ausgewogen. *Schade nur, dass das Oberrohr so lang ist.* Cpt. Caracho gibt es aber keine mehr momentan. Wird erst wieder Ende des Jahres kommen meinte Elmo von Sputnic aber der wird überarbeitet und naja ihr werdet sehen....
> Sputnic Gabel: Gewicht: 1082g Fazit? WTP Excalibur!!!
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein Satz ? Die Geometrie bei den heutigen Rahmen ist eh überall gleich Unterschiede nur in der Oberrohrlänge

keiner muß für Spanish BB Lizenzen zahlen Fly Bikes waren wohl nur die ersten die das gemacht haben


----------



## betonp!lz (26. Mai 2006)

ok,hab noch mal durch gerechnet!preis is eigendlich egal!an rahmen geht also ziehmlich alles!einsatzbereich is viel street,dirt und gaps,drops.sollte vielleicht nich so ein leichtbauteil sein!stabilität is mir wichtiger!
greetz


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2006)

bleib bei den grünen naben, kommt gut!


----------



## jimbim (27. Mai 2006)

dann nimm den wtp mono/frenzy die sollten halten und sind nicht allzu teuer!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Mai 2006)

Anstelle eines teuren Rahmens würd ich lieber bei den Komponenten noch mehr auf Qualität setzen. Z.B. Flybikes BRemse anstelle der Dia Compe (gibts in grün zumindest noch bei gs-bmx) und G-Sport VR Nabe. Nokon anstatt des Slig Kabels und Odyssey SB Pedale.

Der Rahmen wird doch in 1,5 Jahren spätestens auf sein aber Sachen wie Bremse, VR Nabe und gute Pedale kannst du auch noch in 5 Jahren fahren.


----------



## Misanthrop (27. Mai 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für ein Satz ? Die Geometrie bei den heutigen Rahmen ist eh überall gleich Unterschiede nur in der Oberrohrlänge
> 
> keiner muß für Spanish BB Lizenzen zahlen Fly Bikes waren wohl nur die ersten die das gemacht haben




achja interessant. Die Geo is also gleich. Ich sag nur BB Höhe, Hinterbaulänge, Oberrohrlänge, Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel. aber hey sind alle gleich...

Und Sido hat da ganz recht. Lieber nen günstigeren Rahmen.
Die teuren Rahmen können auch nicht mehr als die günstigen...
Ich würde dir nen Sputnic Stratocoster, WTP Frenzy oder was aus der Flybikes Ecke ans Herz legen...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (28. Mai 2006)

Der neue Satelight und der Stratocoster sind echt heiß. Die wurden auch schon mit Pegs ausführlich getestet. Was für ne Frage ? Wenn du bissel was leichteres haben willst dann schlag bei Sputnic zu. Preis is ja auch in Ordnung.

Aber Nokon muss echt nicht sein. Und fürn Laden Preis lohnt ne FLy-Bikes Bremse auch net.


----------



## betonp!lz (28. Mai 2006)

aber bis die sputnics wieder lieferbar sind dauerts halt noch ne ewigkeit!
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (29. Mai 2006)

Das dumme Schiff immer noch nich da. Ne Ewigkeits wird es sicher nich dauern.
Auf einen vernüftigen Rahmen kann man doch bissel warten, deswegen lieber im Herbst/Winter neues Rad zusammen bauen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Mai 2006)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Das dumme Schiff immer noch nich da. Ne Ewigkeits wird es sicher nich dauern.
> Auf einen vernüftigen Rahmen kann man doch bissel warten, deswegen lieber im Herbst/Winter neues Rad zusammen bauen.



Stimmt da ist es noch nicht, aber dass mit dieser Woche steht immer noch 

Nokon ist etwas leichter als ein Slig Kabel, eine Flybikes zieht besser als eine 996. Natürlich ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend, dass man deswegen jetzt unbeindingt die haben müsste aber wenn man schon das nötige Kleingeld hat und es fürs BMX ausgeben will, ist es doch sinnvoller sich solche Edelparts zu kaufen als einen 2,2kg Standard der nach 2 Jahren sowieso hinüber ist egal wie gut der Rahmen auch sein mag.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (29. Mai 2006)

Diese 500-600â¬ Rahmen taugen auch nich mehr, auch wenn sie Made in the ****ing USA sind. 

Was sich lohnt und was nich muss eh jeder fÃ¼r sich selber klÃ¤ren, steh eh auf bremslos. Empfinde es nur als Frechheit was die Fly-Bikes Bremse kostet.

Aber im Prinzip hast du schon Recht.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Mai 2006)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Diese 500-600 Rahmen taugen auch nich mehr, auch wenn sie Made in the ****ing USA sind.
> 
> Was sich lohnt und was nich muss eh jeder für sich selber klären, steh eh auf bremslos. Empfinde es nur als Frechheit was die Fly-Bikes Bremse kostet.
> 
> Aber im Prinzip hast du schon Recht.



Na ja die ist schon edel gefräst. Wenn man das z.B. mit V-Brakes vom Schlage einer SD Ultimate vergleicht die kostet das Doppelte und ist auch made in Taiwan und nur aus Alu gefräst.

Viele Sachen beim BMX sind echt noch verhältnismäßig günstig


----------



## jimbim (29. Mai 2006)

eifach keinen teuren shit kaufen, da zahste eh nur für den namen!


----------



## AerO (29. Mai 2006)

zum thema fly bremse. also meine flext deutlich weniger als die hombre von nem kumpel, daraus folgt ein perverses bremsgefühl, schonmal pluspunkt. 
wenn man sie jetzt mit sonem riesenklopper wie odsy oder primo vergleicht kackt sie natürlich bei der steifigkeit ab, aber wenn sockel unten und kleine übersetzung gewünscht, dann sind die beiden obigen ja eh raus.
ich denke ein mehrpreis im vergleich zu den diatech dingern ist schon gerechtfertigt, ist echt sehr sehr schön das teil und funktioniert perfekt. ob ein evk von 90,- allerdings für 2 cnc-bremsarme, ein cnc-kabeldreieck, federn, staubkappen und 2 schlechte bremsbeläge gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich eigentlich nicht guten gewissens behaupten. fakt ist, dass man auch eine hombre perfekt funktionieren lassen kann, es zählen in allererster linie die schrauberischen fähigkeiten und das feingefühl beim spannen.
zum thema ami rahmen. sind toll, aber taiwan fährt sich auch sehr schön.
was gabs noch für themen?


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (30. Mai 2006)

Kann nicht einschätzen ob man mit Bremssockeln unten wirklich mehr Bremskraft hat. Hab mir heute erklären lassen das die Fly-bikes Bremse halt in der Herstellung ziemlich teuer is, warum hab ich nich mehr ganz mit geschnitten. Is halt nen gutes Stück und wenn Bremse unten und kleine Übersetzung wohl die einzige Wahl. Aber es is auch nur ne Bremse ne.

Zu dem Typen der meinte der cpt. Caracho würde gerade überarbeit und es käme Ende des Jahres nen neuer. ? Da haste Elmo flasch verstanden, klar is das er nochmal überarbeitet wird aber das geschieht nicht momentan und nen Termin   
is da garnicht in Sicht. Gibs grad ganz andere Sachen.
Also nich darauf versteifen das da jetzt demnächst nen neuer kommt.


----------



## billi (31. Mai 2006)

ich kann dir sagen warums unten besser bremst 
1. sind die kettenstreben kürzer als die sitztstreben und damit verbiegen die nicht so schnell
2. sind die kettenstreben meist auch noch dicker als die sitztstreben , also nochmal steiffer 
somit bremst es natürlich besser wenn die rohre weniger nachgeben
ich glaub aber der unterschied von oben zu unten is nicht so gross beim bmx


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. Mai 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir sagen warums unten besser bremst
> 1. sind die kettenstreben kürzer als die sitztstreben und damit verbiegen die nicht so schnell
> 2. sind die kettenstreben meist auch noch dicker als die sitztstreben , also nochmal steiffer
> somit bremst es natürlich besser wenn die rohre weniger nachgeben
> ich glaub aber der unterschied von oben zu unten is nicht so gross beim bmx



Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich gedacht, weil sich beim Bremsen während des Vorwärtsfahrens sich die Bremse an den Sitzstreben abstützt, während andersrum die Felge die Bremse ein wenig von den Sattelstreben wegdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (31. Mai 2006)

ja das kommt auch noch dazu


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir sagen warums unten besser bremst
> 1. sind die kettenstreben kÃ¼rzer als die sitztstreben und damit verbiegen die nicht so schnell
> 2. sind die kettenstreben meist auch noch dicker als die sitztstreben , also nochmal steiffer
> somit bremst es natÃ¼rlich besser wenn die rohre weniger nachgeben
> ich glaub aber der unterschied von oben zu unten is nicht so gross beim bmx



Du hast da schon recht mit allen Punkten. Ich fahr sie jetzt oben bei 19mm Sitzstreben und merke keinen Unterschied zum Macneil...

Beim Rahmen wÃ¼rde ich auch keinen Ã¼berteuren nehmen, evtl. Fit Flow fÃ¼r 349â¬ oder einen WTP Phoenix / Millar Lite.

Edit:

PS: Also meinen Eastern Reaper kann ich eigentlich auch nur ans Herz legen. hab ihn zwar noch nicht so lange und ich weiÃ, dass Eastern wohl als Komplettbikemarke verkannt ist, aber der Rahmen kann einiges. Hat eine sehr schÃ¶ne handliche Geometrie, sieht gut aus (besser als auf Bildern versteht sich) und ist fÃ¼r einen Taiwanrahmen wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet. Von den SchweiÃnÃ¤hten konnte mein alter Macneil Ruben nur trÃ¤umen.
Zudem baut Eastern jetzt alle Rahmen aus Reynolds und die "alten" werden grade billiger verkauft.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt da ist es noch nicht, aber dass mit dieser Woche steht immer noch



Wollte nur mal erwähnen dass d as Schiff da ist und die Sputnics am Freitag ausgeliefert werden. Wer einen haben will setzt sich mit seinem Local Dealer, den Onlineshops oder am Besten mit mir in Verbindung


----------



## vollepullebmx (31. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal erwähnen dass d as Schiff da ist und die Sputnics am Freitag ausgeliefert werden. Wer einen haben will setzt sich mit seinem Local Dealer, den Onlineshops oder am Besten mit mir in Verbindung



Hast Du einen Shop ? kann ich bei Dir auch rahmen kaufen ?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. Mai 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen Shop ? kann ich bei Dir auch rahmen kaufen ?



hast ne PM


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (31. Mai 2006)

Och Mensch, hätt ja auch so gern gewusst wer du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. Mai 2006)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Och Mensch, hätt ja auch so gern gewusst wer du bist.



Mein Vater und ich haben halt nen Laden mit jeder Menge Tourenräder, Rennräder, MTBs und auch BMX deswegen bin ich La FInca Kunde und kann  alles an BMX Teilen besorgen was es so gibt.

mehr ist das eigentlich nicht


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (31. Mai 2006)

Ahhh. Ist schön ne, die Preise die man denn so bekommt. Ich hoffe doch du verkaufst keine Haro Räder.


----------



## AerO (31. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> La Finca Kunde und kann  alles an BMX Teilen besorgen was es so gibt



ich kann nicht mehr sagen als:  
dann bestell beim köhler mal profile, primo oder macneil.
wie gesagt, dein lafinca katalog ist nicht die welt man, für dich scheinen echt nur teile aus diesen paar seiten zu existieren!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. Mai 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nicht mehr sagen als:
> dann bestell beim köhler mal profile, primo oder macneil.
> wie gesagt, dein lafinca katalog ist nicht die welt man, für dich scheinen echt nur teile aus diesen paar seiten zu existieren!



Hab ich ******* ausgedrückt.  

Ich meinte damit "ich hab nen Shop und kann dir deswegen eigentlich alles an Teilen besorgen was es so gibt wenn ich mich genügend bemühe und halt bei allen mal anfrage" Dass la Finca nicht die Welt ist weiß ich auch. Und meine Bezugspersopn für Profile und Macneil hat sich leider auf Nimmerwiedersehen aus dem Forum verabschiedet weswegen es da eher mau aussieht. Bei G&S, Allride, Unity, KHE, DirtyDogs, wasweißichwasichvergessenhabe hab ich noch nicht angefragt aber hey die wollen auch was verkaufen und ob da eine Karteileiche mehr oder weniger drinsteht ist den Jungs meist egal.

Im Übrigen wirste bei Countrybikes bestimmt kein Primo finden weil das von Allride vertrieben wird.


----------

